# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Σγουρό του Παρισίου - Frise Parisien

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μου εχουν κεντρισει το ενδιαφερον τα σγουρα καναρινια...υπαρχουν καποιες διαφορες στην φροντιδα απο τα αλλα καναρινια?
καποια προβληματα υγειας που να ακολουθουν τη ρατσα?
ξερετε καποιο εκτροφειο?(αυτο με πμ)

για οσους δεν εχουν δει τα φατσονια αυτα.. http://www.kanarinia.gr/photos/albums/P ... nFrill.gif


σκεφτομαι καποια στιγμη(οχι πολυ συντομα) ισως να φερω κοντα μου ενα σγουρο κυριο και εναν κορονατο γκλοστερινο...μην εχουμε μονο εναν κουκλο καναρινο στην παρεα μας...

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ όμορφα τα σγουρά, Άγγελε! Σαν να βγήκαν μόλις από κομμωτήριο, και στο καπάκι  να τα πήρε και να τα σήκωσε κυκλώνας  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και επιδη το σγουρο ειναι πολυ φλου...
εχω μια προτιμηση στο σγουρο παρισιου!
τα πουλακια τα εχω δει σε φωτογραφιες..και 2 live σε πετ σοπ.

----------


## xXx

κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία...

φωτογραφίες : http://www.kanarinia.gr/photos/thumbnails.php?album=35

κριτήρια : http://www.poc.gr/krithria/Parisien.htm

φύλλο βαθμολογίας : http://www.poc.gr/entypa/EOO-Fiches-de- ... risien.pdf

διάμετρος δαχτυλιδιού : 3,2 χιλιοστά

----------


## vagelis76

Nάτο και του Παρισιού

----------


## pamela

δεν ξερω ρε παιδια ενω τα λατρευω ολα τα ζωακια με αυτα εχω ενα θεμα... εχω την εντιποση οτι αν το ειχα ενα τετοιο στο σπιτι 8α του εκανα πιστολακι ισιωτικη  ::

----------


## Sissy

Εμενα παρ'οτι προκειται για αλλη ρατσα, τα φτερακια τους μου θυμιζουν τον admiral.  ::  
Σιγουρα θα πρεπει να βρεις εναν υπευθυνο εκτροφεα Αγγελε, προκειμενου να μην εχει προβληματα με κυστεις το πουλακι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτο ειναι που με προβληματιζει...μην εχουν τετοια προβληματα...

----------


## panos70

Αγγελε μας εδειξες ενα σγουρο σε φωτο καρτποσταλ για πετ σοπ  και ο βαγγελης τον προταθλητη οπως ειδα,τα καναρινακια αυτα πηγαν σε κομμωτηριο περασαν απο σαουνα-βαφη -πιστολακι-και χτενισμα απο τον Τρυφων Σαμαρα το επιμεληθηκε και ο Βασιλης Κωστετσος και βγηκε αυτο το αποτελεσμα,μηπος λεω μηπος στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι σαν ξαμαλιασμενο? δεσ τα λιγο σε πετ σοπ για να βγαλεις συμπερασματα       ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

1 φορα μονο εχω δει απο κοντα σε πετ σοπ 2 πουλακια!

----------


## panos70

Αν τα διαλεξεις για νεους συγκατοικους σου τοτε μην παρεις απο διαγωνισμους αλλα η απο πετ η απο εκθεση και παντα στο τονιζω να ειναι ελληνοπουλα  γιατι τα εισαγωγης ειναι συγουρο οτι θα σου αρρωστησουν....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xXx

> και παντα στο τονιζω να ειναι ελληνοπουλα  γιατι τα εισαγωγης ειναι συγουρο οτι θα σου αρρωστησουν....



Πάνο αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Καλό είναι να μη γενικεύουμε και να μην δημιουργούμε εντυπώσεις. Πολλές φορές το έχω ακούσει και εγώ αυτό ότι τα πουλιά γενηνημένα στο εξωτερικό είναι φιλάσθενα. δεν είξναι καλά, σου δημιουργούνε προβλήματα στην αναπαραγωγή, δεν κλωσσάνε καλά και χίλια δύο άλλα τέτοια...προσωπικά όλα αυτά τα έχω βιώσει και με ελληνικά και με ξένα πουλιά...επίσης θέλω να πω ότι έχω πουλιά από εξωτερικό που δεν έχουνε αρρωστήσει ούτε μία φορά και είναι απίστευτοι γονείς   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη ενα οχι για εκτροφη αλλα για συγκατικο...αλλα ακομα δεν το εχω αποφασισει...
αν καποιος ξερει για ασθενειες που ισως ακολουθουν τη ρατσα ας ενημερωσει!

----------

